# recording pay per view events



## ep3r (Dec 26, 2006)

i have the dvr 625 and was wondering if it was possible to record pay per view events? (pride fc shockwave 2006)


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

ep3r said:


> i have the dvr 625 and was wondering if it was possible to record pay per view events? (pride fc shockwave 2006)


EP,

Yes, you can record PPV events, just be sure you order it before you schedule the event to record or you will not record the event but a Dialog box asking if you wish to purchase the event.

John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Does it not work like normal PPVs? When I want to order a movie and record it in the future it gives me the option of buying it before it sets up the timer for the DVR event.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

ep3r said:


> i have the dvr 625 and was wondering if it was possible to record pay per view events? (pride fc shockwave 2006)


Well my 508 recorded one the other day, and I never purchased it. It also deleted it the next day.

The 508's even password protected.

Dish better be sure not even try and bill me for this either. No kids, and no one home when it did it.


----------



## santoshss7 (Dec 20, 2006)

yes you can record ppv's, you need to order the ppv first and then setup a timer but remember that you cannot setup manual timers to record ppv, you can only setup event timers.


----------

